# raleigh clubman



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

i bought a 2009 raleigh clubman the other day. i had it left over a work and i sold my folding bike to fund for it. ive never ridden a frame this big (57cm) im 5'10'' with a 32'' inseam and standover is about an inch of room. i swapped the 100mm stem for a 90mm, put the silver post on and mustache bars, brooks leather bar tape, cat eye microwireless, and 25mm gatorskins.
















i wanted a touring bike but with more of a road style so i ended up with a roadie thats ready for an occasional tour. the frame has rear rack mounts, fender mounts and room for a 28mm tire with fenders or a 35mm tire and no fenders. i hope i can pack lightly enough to use the rear rack and a large handle bar bag. i do agree with how i should even out the weight but if can keep my packing weight down it may not be an issue.








as for the mustache bars and shifting action its alot better then i imagined. i thought it would very awkward but it actually feels very comfy and nice. if anything it feels weird having gears in general but they are needed for what i have planned.








i plan on doing alot of over night tours on it as well as some longer tours when i have chances. im doing a tour from san diego to vegas this september. im going to set it up with a front rack and 4 panniers as well as a better fitting handle bar bag. i could get away with a single pannier for most of what im going to be doing but id like to lightly pack all panniers to even out the weight. 
heres some photos of my mock up. ill be commuting on this for now to get used to the weight.


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

57!! was a good deal?
I'm 5'9" with a 32" inseam! 55 would have been my first guess... 

either way....it looks very very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

martinsillo said:


> 57!! was a good deal?
> I'm 5'9" with a 32" inseam! 55 would have been my first guess...
> 
> either way....it looks very very nice :thumbsup:


the bikes standover is 31" ive been putting in miles all week and it fits nice and theres actually a bit of post showing. i thought i was going to go with a 55 also but i was right on the border between the two and the 57 worked out better for me. i work at a shop so yes, i got a killer deal.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Very nice, velo, classy touches with the saddle & bar tape. I would swap the mini pump for more classic looking frame pump to "match", but I know you have to watch the weight too. She looks hungry for your adventures!


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

mtbxplorer said:


> Very nice, velo, classy touches with the saddle & bar tape. I would swap the mini pump for more classic looking frame pump to "match", but I know you have to watch the weight too. She looks hungry for your adventures!


thanks, yea im definatly looking for a proper pump. im going to go trekkin this weekend for sure and i cant wait!


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

awesome V...looking forward to see pics from your tours!


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Niiiice! Trekkin means a short tour? I hope so- I`ll be looking forward to pics, too.


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

Very nice! I've always admired those bikes and thought I might like to own one some day when I decided to get a road or touring bike. I've heard some people say that they thought the hubs wouldn't be up to loaded touring, but let us know how it does!


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Sweet. I will have a Raleigh return to my stable one day. Maybe another "free bike"!


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

martinsillo said:


> awesome V...looking forward to see pics from your tours!


thanks. will take some pictures and post up soon.


rodar y rodar said:


> Niiiice! Trekkin means a short tour? I hope so- I`ll be looking forward to pics, too.


yea, i work during the week and cant take alot of time off often so ive got alot of weekend trips and overnighters planned.


Gary the No-Trash Cougar said:


> Very nice! I've always admired those bikes and thought I might like to own one some day when I decided to get a road or touring bike. I've heard some people say that they thought the hubs wouldn't be up to loaded touring, but let us know how it does!


me too, once i realised it had eyelets and tire clearance for bigger tires and fenders i had to have it. yea i read something about the hubs but im not worried. i commute by bike so i will be riding this often and trying to do a few hundred miles a week. that way if anything goes wrong i can fix it before my vegas trip.


BrianMc said:


> Sweet. I will have a Raleigh return to my stable one day. Maybe another "free bike"!


nice!


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

veloreality said:


> me too, once i realised it had eyelets and tire clearance for bigger tires and fenders i had to have it. yea i read something about the hubs but im not worried. i commute by bike so i will be riding this often and trying to do a few hundred miles a week. that way if anything goes wrong i can fix it before my vegas trip.


I'm curious about the tire clearance, too. I think what I read said 32mm (or 36mm?) with fenders. Please let us know what works for you!


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

Gary the No-Trash Cougar said:


> I'm curious about the tire clearance, too. I think what I read said 32mm (or 36mm?) with fenders. Please let us know what works for you!


perhaps a 32mm or even a 35mm, maybe a 28mm with fenders. 
im going to start with the 25mm tires untill i need to go larger. 
i set up the front rack and panniers so ive been riding loaded all week.


----------



## FastFix (Sep 29, 2007)

That looks like a nice ride. How do you like the mustache bars? I found them a little awkward on my commuter but I'm switching them now to my cargo bike.


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

FastFix said:


> That looks like a nice ride. How do you like the mustache bars? I found them a little awkward on my commuter but I'm switching them now to my cargo bike.


there are few bars that ive ever really loved and these are on that it do. i thought they would be awkward with the sti but absolutly not. they feel rather natural with the shifter placement after a few minutes.


----------



## FatOldGoat (Jul 5, 2006)

that's a good lookin scooter


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

FatOldGoat said:


> that's a good lookin scooter


wahhh


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

i traded my old road bike for these today. 
another raleigh added to my stable.
i commuted today with the yakima and barely noticed it there even when half loaded.


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

before








after









i have some ancient super cool raleigh bar end shifters i want to retro fit to the mustaches if possible but ive yet to give it the shot.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Much beter. I like drillium levers.


----------

